# Connecting Sanyo TV to Internet



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everybody :
I have a Sanyo DP42740 LCD TV. I heard that I can use a "dongle", a wireless WiFi Adapter to have the internet on TV, correct ? I was doing an online search for wireless WiFi adapters, and the results came up showing (mostly) adapters for computers. Amazon.com had a few, but most were for computers. What type could I use ?
Thanks,
garystan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it does not look like its a smart , internet enabled tv
https://www.cnet.com/products/sanyo-dp42740-42-class-41-6-viewable-plasma-tv/specs/


----------

